# The In-Laws



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

What is your relationship like with the in-laws? Mine is actually pretty good. In fact, I'm even invited over for Thanksgiving this year while he is not. I'm very close to his two sisters (he has no brothers) My relationship with his mother is good, although I'm much closer to his sisters than I am to the mother. My ex husband pretty much turned his back on them too. He lied to them just the same as he lied to me, and it just wasn't one lie. It was years and years worth of lies. I guess it was kind of like the boy who cried wolf line. All the lying finally did catch up to him and none of them cared about what he had to say anymore because of the depths of his lies. They've now refused to help him because he is so untrustworthy (his own family!) and he's turned his back on them. He is spending Thanksgiving with his new GFs family because they don't know the real him. He can still manipulate them into believing he's a good person. Someday I hope he truly hits his rock bottom and can make things right with his family, but then again, at the same time, I'm still kind of bitter, so I also hope that he grows warts all over his face.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't have a MIL or FIL, they passed away before I met my wife.
I get along great with my wife's sisters and brothers. They are my family.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I also have 4 nephews and 2 nieces from his side of the family. All born after we were married. I am still, and will always be Aunt Apple to those kids. After the divorce, both of my sister in laws hugged me and they both told me this; that they did not lose a sister in law, but they gained a new sister in me. They apologized to me for their brother's behavior. (Not that they owed me that) His side of the family is still my family.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine is very good. I vacation withher dad , brothers and uncles(golf trips). I am invited over for breakfast each saturday. Thye have me out for dinner with the kids etc.Play golf all the time witht eh men inher family.
Both parents have told me their daughter is a pathological liar and that i ma much better off without her.
The OM was told he could never set foot on their property.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have any! YAY!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Arnold said:


> Mine is very good. I vacation withher dad , brothers and uncles(golf trips). I am invited over for breakfast each saturday. Thye have me out for dinner with the kids etc.Play golf all the time witht eh men inher family.
> Both parents have told me their daughter is a pathological liar and that i ma much better off without her.
> The OM was told he could never set foot on their property.


The girl my exhusband is now living with can't go over to his mother's house, not because she's been banned but because she is highly allergic to cats, and my MIL has 4 cats.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

My XW is allergic to cats (and , she hates all animals, Nice, eh?).
So, when I bought my condo, I adopted two cats. I love sending the kids home covered with fur.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Arnold said:


> My XW is allergic to cats (and , she hates all animals, Nice, eh?).
> So, when I bought my condo, I adopted two cats. I love sending the kids home covered with fur.


Looolll, it's not like the thought has never crossed my mind to do the same


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My in laws love me very much. My MIL has a good heart, yet she also has a mean and controlling streak. I get along famously with my BIL and his wife, as well as my husband's extended family.

My FIL is a sweet and kind man; not a nosy or cantankerous bone in his body.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

I have no MIL or FIL, they both passed prior to my meeting my exh. I used to get along very well with his sister, but not so much anymore. The rest of his family is as BPD as he is, my SIL (his brothers wife) is OCD and has been carrying on an affair for over a year, had the balls to call my exh and look for support. She came over a few weeks ago and I refused to let her in my house, 24 years and I've finally had enough of the toxicity.

As for cats, my exh still lives here and won't move out. He has severe allergies to cats, I'm tempted to go to the SPCA and get the fluffiest, mangiest cat they have, then let it sleep on his pillow...


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> but then again, at the same time, I'm still kind of bitter, so I also hope that he grows warts all over his face.



Doooooo whaaaaaaaaat?

Dear GAWWWD...me being married to a serial cheater and demonic inspiried flirter for 38 years doesn't seem so bad now!
Apple...babe,I am depressed and been crying alot...send me your phone number honey and lets plan a date. My lord do I need some excitement that you would be sure to provide. SORRY KIDS!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Doooooo whaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Dear GAWWWD...me being married to a serial cheater and demonic inspiried flirter for 38 years doesn't seem so bad now!
> Apple...babe,I am depressed and been crying alot...send me your phone number honey and lets plan a date. My lord do I need some excitement that you would be sure to provide. SORRY KIDS!


I hope you like dancing then because we will be rocking the dance floor all night long!


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> I hope you like dancing then because we will be rocking the dance floor all night long!


Hahahaha,,, Oh for gawds sake edith..we are corrupting the forums.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I can't stand mine. Pure asshats.
I once got so fed up of their interfering, I put a gypsy curse on them so they'd never grow another quality tomato.
However, they've never grown tomatoes and I'm not a gypsy, so it was all a bit pointless really.
But it felt good at the time.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> The girl my exhusband is now living with can't go over to his mother's house, not because she's been banned but because she is highly allergic to cats, and my MIL has 4 cats.


Apple - so why haven't you got a cat for your house too? Would be a great anti OW tool.


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I can't stand mine. Pure asshats.
> I once got so fed up of their interfering, I put a gypsy curse on them so they'd never grow another quality tomato.
> However, they've never grown tomatoes and I'm not a gypsy, so it was all a bit pointless really.
> But it felt good at the time.


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Upon learning of my x's and my divorce, my MIL said "You know I never really liked him, he didnt fit in." This is the woman who despite having 7 kids, 6 within 20 miles of her, had no where to go on christmas but our house. I drove down 20 miles picked her up, had her for the day, then drove her home. My x didnt even really want her at our house, but I got her all the same. And I am the bad guy. Would really bother me but two things say a lot about her. Upon hearing of our divorce,(after 30 years) she bought totally my x's story that the OM was nothing but a friend who is letting her stay there as she had no where to go after I kicked her out of the house. #2 My x has a strong dislike for her mother, and I had truely notice year after year, how much my x was becoming more and more like her. Good riddance. Wonder where she is going for Christmas this year?


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i gotta admit, i think i have the greatest in laws in the world...two kinder people you would be hard pressed to find (unless your playing cards with them) now my bil and sil, are two different stories, complete idiots, arrognant azzholes,that the world would be better off without.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Hoosier said:


> Upon learning of my x's and my divorce, my MIL said "You know I never really liked him, he didnt fit in." This is the woman who despite having 7 kids, 6 within 20 miles of her, had no where to go on christmas but our house. I drove down 20 miles picked her up, had her for the day, then drove her home. My x didnt even really want her at our house, but I got her all the same. And I am the bad guy. Would really bother me but two things say a lot about her. Upon hearing of our divorce,(after 30 years) she bought totally my x's story that the OM was nothing but a friend who is letting her stay there as she had no where to go after I kicked her out of the house. #2 My x has a strong dislike for her mother, and I had truely notice year after year, how much my x was becoming more and more like her. Good riddance. Wonder where she is going for Christmas this year?


you did not fit in, eh? Guess i would consider that a compliment:smthumbup:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Apple - so why haven't you got a cat for your house too? Would be a great anti OW tool.


I actually have 4 cats that live with me. Normally I will hang my daughter's coat up in the closet but recently I've been so absent-minded and leaving it lay on the table, then those rotten fluffy cats think they can lay on it, and then I stop to brush them...I know I really should be more careful about putting my daughter's coat away in the closet, but sometimes I just forget.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Numb-badger said:


> I can't stand mine. Pure asshats.
> I once got so fed up of their interfering, I put a gypsy curse on them so they'd never grow another quality tomato.
> However, they've never grown tomatoes and I'm not a gypsy, so it was all a bit pointless really.
> But it felt good at the time.


You speak my language, Badge


----------

